# Un sondeo independiente ‘hiela’ a PP y PSOE: acerca a Abascal a la presidencia del Gobierno



## Lefri (2 Feb 2022)

Un sondeo independiente ‘hiela’ a PP y PSOE: acerca a Abascal a la presidencia del Gobierno - Periodista Digital


Lo intentaron en su día Albert Rivera (Ciudadanos) y Pablo Iglesias (Podemos), con su propuesta ‘fresca’ y su “nueva política”, pero ambos remaron para ahogarse en la orilla. Los dos líderes, que incluso llegaron a protagonizar programas de televisión conjuntamente, están ahora fuera de la...




www.periodistadigital.com


----------



## luca (2 Feb 2022)

Borrado, ver firma.


----------



## ATARAXIO (2 Feb 2022)

El viaje de Pedro Sánchez en su 'Peugeot' después de dimitir como secretario general


Crónica de un periplo que fue el preámbulo para carrera marcada por victorias, batacazos y resurrecciones.




www.revistavanityfair.es


----------



## Popuespe (2 Feb 2022)

Firmado por Periodista Digital.... No se yo....


----------



## Kago Shen Tao (2 Feb 2022)

o VOX o miseria y ruina por mucho que hayan gilipollitas por ahí que digan que si esto que si lo otro, putos nazis de España 2000 han tenido décadas para postular una alternativa patriota y ahora rabian porque VOX sí lo ha logrado sin sostenerse en premisas antisemitas y con medidas liberales


----------



## Nicors (2 Feb 2022)

Popuespe dijo:


> Firmado por Periodista Digital.... No se yo....



Un medio independiente, lo raro es que lo dijera lo país, pero dale tiempo, igual más adelante.


----------



## Gusman (2 Feb 2022)

Otro pucherazo y solucionao. Soros lo sabe.


----------



## Antiparticula (2 Feb 2022)

Un fantasma recorre la progresía.


----------



## Padre Pio (2 Feb 2022)

Lefri dijo:


> Un sondeo independiente ‘hiela’ a PP y PSOE: acerca a Abascal a la presidencia del Gobierno - Periodista Digital
> 
> 
> Lo intentaron en su día Albert Rivera (Ciudadanos) y Pablo Iglesias (Podemos), con su propuesta ‘fresca’ y su “nueva política”, pero ambos remaron para ahogarse en la orilla. Los dos líderes, que incluso llegaron a protagonizar programas de televisión conjuntamente, están ahora fuera de la...
> ...



Viendo como llena VOX en los mitines de Castilla y Leon (como siempre), y viendo como la gente esta dandose cuenta cada vez mas que el Pp$oe es una estafa, los que controlan España desde la muerte de Franco que se ocultan detras del pp$oe tendran que afinar mas con el PUCHERAZO del voto electronico para que no se note demasiado...


----------



## GM:KL&33 (2 Feb 2022)

Antiparticula dijo:


> Un fantasma recorre la progresía.



Y éste les da frío.


----------



## Freedomfighter (2 Feb 2022)

Para que VOX gobernase solo sería posible con MAYORÍA ABSOLUTA, porque el resto de fuerzas corruptas políticas, se ha encargado de hacerles un fuerte cordón sanitario para aislarles del poder, hasta el punto de estar de acuerdo en su ilegalización, dicho esto, añado que tampoco me fío de ellos al 100% porque pienso que NADIE llega a cierto poder en el mundo si los verdaderos amos en las sombras no lo quieren así, y eso me hace pensar que puedan ser "disidencia controlada", el simple hecho de que no hayan expulsado a la rata pro vacunas de Steegmann así lo confirma, pero a pesar de ello, son de momento "el menor de los males", más que nada porque el resto es basura inmunda declarada y confirmada, ellos al menos tienen aún cierto beneficio de la duda...


----------



## xicomalo (2 Feb 2022)

"Periodista digital" jajajaja


----------



## nelsoncito (2 Feb 2022)

xicomalo dijo:


> "Periodista digital" jajajaja



Tu ríe que ya falta muy poco para tu próxima menstruación del 13F con los resultados electorales de CyL.


----------



## HotelDeltaPapa (2 Feb 2022)

De ahí to da moon.

En cuanto "empaten" todo el voto antipesohez del PP se va a VOX, y no es poca cosa. De hecho, es lo.único que les queda


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (2 Feb 2022)

A PP y PSOE se les cayó ya la careta hace mucho tiempo ya... y en breve estarán pactando entre ellos para no perder su sillita.

Nos ha jodido.


----------



## jaimegvr (2 Feb 2022)

Da igual lo que se vote, los resultados de las elecciones ya estan escritos desde la OTAN.


----------



## jaimegvr (2 Feb 2022)

Freedomfighter dijo:


> Para que VOX gobernase solo sería posible con MAYORÍA ABSOLUTA, porque el resto de fuerzas corruptas políticas, se ha encargado de hacerles un fuerte cordón sanitario para aislarles del poder, hasta el punto de estar de acuerdo en su ilegalización, dicho esto, añado que tampoco me fío de ellos al 100% porque pienso que NADIE llega a cierto poder en el mundo si los verdaderos amos en las sombras no lo quieren así, y eso me hace pensar que puedan ser "disidencia controlada", el simple hecho de que no hayan expulsado a la rata pro vacunas de Steegmann así lo confirma, pero a pesar de ello, son de momento "el menor de los males", más que nada porque el resto es basura inmunda declarada y confirmada, ellos al menos tienen aún cierto beneficio de la duda...



Ni con eso, porque al dia siguiente el BCE le cierra el dinero al Tesoro Español, vox tendria que gobernar sin deficit publico + pagar 245.000 al año de vencimientos de deuda al 1%.

En 3 meses Abascal dimite tras la suspension de pagos del Estado.


----------



## lascanteras723 (2 Feb 2022)

PPSOE para mí están finiquitados ya son muchos años y no espero nada.


----------



## Viva Bankia manque pierda (2 Feb 2022)

Yo no confío en los políticos, en ninguno. Tampoco en mis conciudadanos, lo he comprobado con esta plandemia. 
Así que me imagino; que el próximo Gobierno en España será un Gobierno en coalición del PP-PSOE... 
Un saludo y cuidaos... 
Pd: el que manda es el que pone el dinero. Y esa es la UE...


----------



## Sanchopanzer (2 Feb 2022)

Freedomfighter dijo:


> Para que VOX gobernase solo sería posible con MAYORÍA ABSOLUTA, porque el resto de fuerzas corruptas políticas, se ha encargado de hacerles un fuerte cordón sanitario para aislarles del poder, hasta el punto de estar de acuerdo en su ilegalización, dicho esto, añado que tampoco me fío de ellos al 100% porque pienso que NADIE llega a cierto poder en el mundo si los verdaderos amos en las sombras no lo quieren así, y eso me hace pensar que puedan ser "disidencia controlada", el simple hecho de que no hayan expulsado a la rata pro vacunas de Steegmann así lo confirma, pero a pesar de ello, son de momento "el menor de los males", más que nada porque el resto es basura inmunda declarada y confirmada, ellos al menos tienen aún cierto beneficio de la duda...



En teoría es así, pero habría que ver si entre PP y Vox sumasen una AMPLIA mayoría absoluta, sin partidos bisagra ni nacionalistas, si no se apresurarían a hacer una buena coalición


----------



## Gatoo_ (2 Feb 2022)

Kago Shen Tao dijo:


> o VOX o miseria y ruina por mucho que hayan gilipollitas por ahí que digan que si esto que si lo otro, putos nazis de España 2000 han tenido décadas para postular una alternativa patriota y ahora rabian porque VOX sí lo ha logrado sin sostenerse en premisas antisemitas y con medidas liberales



No te engañes. En España 2000 están encantados con VOX, hasta el punto de que en las últimas elecciones no se presentaron y pidieron a su militancia que votasen a Abascal










El partido 'ultra' España 2000 renuncia a presentarse para "no dividir el voto" y apoyar a quien defiende "la unidad de España"


La irrupción de Vox en el panorama político español está propiciando movimientos en prácticamente todos los partidos del arco parlamentario, aunque principalmente en los del ala de




amp.elmundo.es


----------



## Decipher (2 Feb 2022)

Popuespe dijo:


> Firmado por Periodista Digital.... No se yo....



Es una encuesta de Electomania leete la noticia.


----------



## Gatoo_ (2 Feb 2022)

Freedomfighter dijo:


> Para que VOX gobernase solo sería posible con MAYORÍA ABSOLUTA, porque el resto de fuerzas corruptas políticas, se ha encargado de hacerles un fuerte cordón sanitario para aislarles del poder, hasta el punto de estar de acuerdo en su ilegalización, dicho esto, añado que tampoco me fío de ellos al 100% porque pienso que NADIE llega a cierto poder en el mundo si los verdaderos amos en las sombras no lo quieren así, y eso me hace pensar que puedan ser "disidencia controlada", el simple hecho de que no hayan expulsado a la rata pro vacunas de Steegmann así lo confirma, pero a pesar de ello, son de momento "el menor de los males", más que nada porque el resto es basura inmunda declarada y confirmada, ellos al menos tienen aún cierto beneficio de la duda...



Si PP y PSOE hicieran pacto para dejar a VOX fuera del gobierno, en las siguientes elecciones desaparecería el PP.

VOX no va a gobernar en España en 2023, pero muy probablemente sí lo hará en 2027.


----------



## Covaleda (2 Feb 2022)

Si se carga los chiringos, el genaro, la desmemoria y empieza el desmontaje de las taifas, por mi como si se pone un penacho de Jefe Sioux.


----------



## Casino (2 Feb 2022)

no, de eso se va a ocupar la realidad


----------



## lascanteras723 (2 Feb 2022)

Eso es la patata caliente.


----------



## Casino (2 Feb 2022)

los lilas de los circulitos son tu opción


Saludos


----------



## nOkia_XXI (2 Feb 2022)

Douglas MacArthur dijo:


> A PP y PSOE se les cayó ya la careta hace mucho tiempo ya... y en breve estarán pactando entre ellos para no perder su sillita.
> 
> Nos ha jodido.



Fin del hilo. No hay más. Llegado el caso será lo que pase.


----------



## Culpable (mayor de edad) (2 Feb 2022)

Douglas MacArthur dijo:


> A PP y PSOE se les cayó ya la careta hace mucho tiempo ya... y en breve estarán pactando entre ellos para no perder su sillita.



Y los "magufos" de Burbuja llevamos meses anunciándolo. 


Algo liaran, tipo atentado o similar, implicando a alguien de VOX, y lo ilegalizaran, pues el truco les puede funcionar una legislatura a la siguiente los del PP votarian VOX


----------



## belenus (2 Feb 2022)

PP y PSOE votan en Europa a favor de la vacunación obligatoria


El PP y el PSOE respaldan la decisión de la Comisión Europea de exigir una tercera dosis de la vacuna para adquirir el pasaporte covid.




gaceta.es


----------



## Covaleda (2 Feb 2022)

Carezco de una bola de cristal, pero a falta de alternativas mejores, no puedo hacer mucho más.


----------



## Stalkeador (2 Feb 2022)

Para que os deis cuenta de lo adictos que son éstos psicópatas al poder: 

Si Pablo Casado fuese un "_buen líder_" y mirase por lo mejor para su equipo se haría a un lado (también va para el hijoputa del Feijoo) y pondría al frente a Isabel Díaz Ayuso y en las elecciones ARRASABAN. Y encima la primera mujer presidenta de España, dándole en los morros a izquierdosos con sus plantillas de alfas-Paco con séquito de charos.

Siempre y cuando su programa fuese bajada de impuestos generalizada, recortes y combatir la corrupción desmontando redes clientelares. 

Pero claro: eso no va a pasar  y el PP seguira siendo una mala copia del PSOE.


----------



## incursor (2 Feb 2022)

Con este titular, has puesto palote a mas de uno


----------



## Von Rudel (2 Feb 2022)

Vox no va gobernar a corto plazo.Lo he dicho, no os ilusioneis que esto cambie de un dia para otro. Esta es una guerra a largo plazo.Tanto Psoe como PP lo van a evitar sobre todo el ultimo.





El primer objetivo de Vox es consolidarse a nivel regional en toda España


El segundo destruir y absorber al PP.


El tercero hacerse con la presidencia de España


El cuarto estabilizar la situación economica.


El quinto la destrucción de la red clientelar socialista


El sexto crear una red clientelar patriota que asegure que no vuelva el socialismo, a imitación de Orban.


El septimo revertir la extinción poblacional de España.


El octavo asegurar la seguridad interna y externa de España. Parar a Maruecos y destruir a los independentistas.


El noveno crear en Europa un gobierno de naciones patriotas frente al globaismo con los apoyos de los partidos patriotas.


El decimo ser la referencia y cabeza del mundo hispano. tanto de medios de comunicación, Capital economica del mundo Hispano(Madrid). refugio ante los gobiernos bolivarianos de la zona.







Si logran estas 10 tareas titanicas cual trabajo de Hercules. Vox tendra el gobierno asegurado para los proximos 50 años y sera el partido gobernante estilo Japon. Gobernando de facto el pais.


----------



## juster (2 Feb 2022)

GRANDE VOX !!!


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (2 Feb 2022)

Aunque superara a ambos, sin mayoría absoluta no podrá gobernar.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (2 Feb 2022)

Von Rudel dijo:


> Vox no va gobernar a corto plazo.Lo he dicho, no os ilusioneis que esto cambie de un dia para otro. Esta es una guerra a largo plazo.Tanto Psoe como PP lo van a evitar sobre todo el ultimo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Para eso se necesitan muchos años y mucha paciencia que no tuvieron UPyD o C's. Y gente que reemplace a los líderes de Vox. Lo lógico es que en algún momento el partido acabe cayendo y volvamos al bipartidismo.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (2 Feb 2022)

nOkia_XXI dijo:


> Fin del hilo. No hay más. Llegado el caso será lo que pase.



Algunos lo tenemos clarísimo y FraCa ya lo ha dejado claro: tienen órdenes de que Vox no tenga ningún ministro, y si han de pactar con p$%€, lo harán.


----------



## kabeljau (2 Feb 2022)

Los del PP se han quitado el pin de la solapa del 2030, también han quitado de su web toda referencia a los colorines gaises esos.


----------



## Komanche O_o (2 Feb 2022)

Periodista Digital... Vaya puta mierda, querido.


----------



## Roedr (2 Feb 2022)

Von Rudel dijo:


> Vox no va gobernar a corto plazo.Lo he dicho, no os ilusioneis que esto cambie de un dia para otro. Esta es una guerra a largo plazo.Tanto Psoe como PP lo van a evitar sobre todo el ultimo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si llegara VOX al poder, lo primero de todo, el ítem número 0, es pillarse una guardia mora/mercenaria/lo que sea para que no muriera asesinado Abascal al mes.


----------



## Von Rudel (2 Feb 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Si llegara VOX al poder, lo primero de todo, el ítem número 0, es pillarse una guardia mora/mercenaria/lo que sea para que no muriera asesinado Abascal al mes.



Nada después de Trump que rea mas peligroso y no lo lograron o intentarón.


Existen medios menos ortodoxos para sacar a alguien del gobierno. Que va desde el campaña mediatica como hicieron a Trump y que acompaño con un pucherazo. Como complot economico puro y duro de las megacorporaciones. O simplemente mandando a las charos a manifestarse todos los dias como hicieron con Rajoy.

Lo que tiene que lograr Vox es ir contentandolos hasta tener la fuerza suficiente y acabar con ellos. Como Putin hizo con los oligarcas del Yelsin. Después metio a los suyos. Vox tiene que hacer algo parecido. Pero son planes a hacer cuando este cerca hacerse con el gobierno, primero paso a paso.


----------



## Chortina Premium (2 Feb 2022)

Hágase, cumplase.


----------



## Pollepolle (2 Feb 2022)

Lefri dijo:


> Un sondeo independiente ‘hiela’ a PP y PSOE: acerca a Abascal a la presidencia del Gobierno - Periodista Digital
> 
> 
> Lo intentaron en su día Albert Rivera (Ciudadanos) y Pablo Iglesias (Podemos), con su propuesta ‘fresca’ y su “nueva política”, pero ambos remaron para ahogarse en la orilla. Los dos líderes, que incluso llegaron a protagonizar programas de televisión conjuntamente, están ahora fuera de la...
> ...



Lo tienen muy facil si quieren acabar con Vox. Lo hicieron con UpYd, Cs y tambien con Podemos.

Si Vox esta subiendo es porque la "casta" quiere.

En Vox hay montones de miserias personales, corruptelas, solo faltan que los medios las echen a la cara todos los dias para dejarlos como una banda de pijos chorizos, vagos e inutiles.


----------



## Von Rudel (2 Feb 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Para eso se necesitan muchos años y mucha paciencia que no tuvieron UPyD o C's. Y gente que reemplace a los líderes de Vox. Lo lógico es que en algún momento el partido acabe cayendo y volvamos al bipartidismo.




C´s peco de pensar que iba a comerse al PP. Y su indefinición de programa y estrategia(falta de ella tras la fallida de Rivera) fue lo que le lastraron. Fue su lucha contra el nacionalismo y alternativa a un corrupto PP lo que le auparon. Cuando le salio Vox como una opción mas combativa al nacionalismo. Y que no iba como una veleta ahora Psoe ahora PP, mucho mas fiable. Lo que provoco lo que es ahora. UPyD nunca tuvo la fuerza que tuvo Vox, ni C´s. Era el partido de Rosa Diez y para esta.


Por lo que veo por el momento, lo estan haciendo bien en unos ambitos autonomicos, en otros mal, pero van implantandose muy poco a poco que es lo que se tiene que hacer. Podemas, la cago al fiarse de nacionalistas regionales y extremaizquierda en general para expandirse, es muy inestable a largo plazo. Y les acabo explotando en la cara.


Vox los veo que van poco a poco y son gente mas inteligente. De hecho no se les puede acusar de querer el poder por el poder como a Podemos, ya que si fueron generosos en la oposición. Van poco a poco que es lo que tienen que hacer, y expandiendose poco a poco modelando el discurso a una opción menos liberal conservadora, aun una opción nacional conservadora. Que es en gran parte lo que demanda una parte importante de la sociedad española. Incluida buena parte de la izquierda. Poco a poco.


Entrar en los gobiernos autonomicos para ver el poder como funciona y mover los hilos es algo fundamental a lograr para asaltar el poder.



Mira la Colau, a pesar que es un desastre sigue gobernando, ya que quien manda en los presupuestos tiene muchas bocas agradecidas que te van a votar.


----------



## elchamaco.chamaco.3 (2 Feb 2022)

Un sondeo independiente inventado por VOX, jajajja. Me parto el culo.


----------



## Uritorco (2 Feb 2022)

xicomalo dijo:


> "Periodista digital" jajajaja



Díganos algún medio "solvente" o que no le haga gracia.


----------



## Uritorco (2 Feb 2022)

Como todos los medios democráticos. Aunque me extraña que eso lo reproche y lo eche en cara un aglosionista.









Democracia y "libertad de información": ¿bulo o realidad?


Vamos a aclarar brevemente un pequeño pero fundamental concepto. Como todos sabéis, la prensa democrática se arroga para sí la titularidad o el monopolio de la “libertad de expresión”. Paralelamente no se cansa de recordarnos una y otra vez lo "independiente" que es. Sin embargo, todos los...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## eljusticiero (2 Feb 2022)

Faltan aliens


----------



## jlmmin37 (2 Feb 2022)

Popuespe dijo:


> Firmado por Periodista Digital.... No se yo....



Y Electomanía.


----------



## Genomito (2 Feb 2022)

Se cargaron a Ruiz Mateos, a Mario Conde, se quitaron de enmedio a Rivera, y el siguiente va a ser Abascal.

Hagan sus apuestas:
- Delito fiscal
- Financiación irregular
- Accidente de tráfico tipo Lady Di.
- Suicidio
- Ilegalización del partido
- Otros


----------



## Uritorco (2 Feb 2022)

Que más da. Estamos asistiendo a una pugna por el poder entre el sionismo político más extremista (derecha) y la masonería política más extremista (izquierda). Eso es lo que monopoliza el poder por completo. Y todo retransmitido por el gran hermano. Lamentablemente es así.









La DERECHA y la IZQUIERDA son una monumental ESTAFA.


Es increible, pero no aprendemos nunca. Las mismas trampas, las mismas argucias y los mismos trucos se repiten una y otra vez sin que la mayoría se de cuenta de nada. Hasta el más lerdo de los directores de marketing sabe que uno de los principios básicos de los negocios y la economía es...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## lostsoul242 (2 Feb 2022)




----------



## Kadashman-Enlil I (3 Feb 2022)

Coño, ahora que nos hemos quitado de encima al presidente Albert Rivera...


----------



## RogerLeFlur (3 Feb 2022)

Los sondeos estos son como decir que si voy a Los Angeles tengo más posibilidades de follar con Charlize Theron. Pues sí, seguramente sí ¿Me la voy a follar? No


----------



## vettonio (3 Feb 2022)

Periodista Digital .....jajajajj. Sondeo independiente.,.jajajaj. Truñoscal presidente...jajajajjj

Siempre la misma treta cuando hay elecciones: que la mafia porcina se dispara en las encuestas jajajajjj


----------



## At4008 (3 Feb 2022)

Cuando más grite la montero, más votos se lleva VOX.

Que siga gritando!


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (3 Feb 2022)

tremendo jeje


----------



## Luftwuaje (3 Feb 2022)

Gusman dijo:


> Otro pucherazo y solucionao. Soros lo sabe.



El frente populacho sabe bastante de esto.


----------



## El Exterminador (3 Feb 2022)

Entrando en una burra y con el casco de los tercios ...BROTAL


----------



## RRMartinez (3 Feb 2022)

91 PP + 79 Vox (habría que verlo) + 1 Foro Asturias + 2 navarros = 173

A chupar banquillo 4 años más


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (3 Feb 2022)

Me has hecho reir.... 

Ojala y lo veamos.


----------



## birdland (3 Feb 2022)

No creo que gane … sería imposible que con todas las mentiras y que con todos contra ellos ganasen …. La gente se cree lo que dice la tele

hasta hace poco la alternativa era un psoe absolutamente podrido y un centro-derecha-reformista - transversal- igualitario

y ahora tenemos a alguien que habla claro y son a los únicos que se les entiende el mensaje 

Y cada vez tienen más votantes


----------



## Gorkako (3 Feb 2022)

con que no sumen PSOE y Podemos el resto me da igual... va a ser una mierda igual? sí... pero al menos espero que bajen un poco LOS PUTOS IMPUESTOS!


----------



## Gusman (3 Feb 2022)

Luftwuaje dijo:


> El frente populacho sabe bastante de esto.



Todo está corrupto, y me temo que siempre lo ha estado. El tema es que ahora ya ni lo ocultan y es evidente para cualquier persona despierta, que en España es el 5% como mucho.


----------



## fredesvindo (3 Feb 2022)

Lefri dijo:


> Un sondeo independiente ‘hiela’ a PP y PSOE: acerca a Abascal a la presidencia del Gobierno - Periodista Digital
> 
> 
> Lo intentaron en su día Albert Rivera (Ciudadanos) y Pablo Iglesias (Podemos), con su propuesta ‘fresca’ y su “nueva política”, pero ambos remaron para ahogarse en la orilla. Los dos líderes, que incluso llegaron a protagonizar programas de televisión conjuntamente, están ahora fuera de la...
> ...



Ya lo decían mis pelotas que llegaría a 80 y van 79, pero lo importante es que va camino de los 90 y eso duele a los PP Y PSOE


----------



## pagesitofeliz (3 Feb 2022)

Kago Shen Tao dijo:


> o VOX o miseria y ruina por mucho que hayan gilipollitas por ahí que digan que si esto que si lo otro, putos nazis de España 2000 han tenido décadas para postular una alternativa patriota y ahora rabian porque VOX sí lo ha logrado sin sostenerse en premisas antisemitas y con medidas liberales



A mi me da que lo tuyo es algo pasajero, muerto el covid 19 se te acabara la rabia.
Anda que no?


----------



## pagesitofeliz (3 Feb 2022)

fredesvindo dijo:


> Ya lo decían mis pelotas que llegaría a 80 y van 79, pero lo importante es que va camino de los 90 y eso duele a los PP Y PSOE



Vaya que si.
Anda?


----------



## pagesitofeliz (3 Feb 2022)

Freedomfighter dijo:


> Para que VOX gobernase solo sería posible con MAYORÍA ABSOLUTA, porque el resto de fuerzas corruptas políticas, se ha encargado de hacerles un fuerte cordón sanitario para aislarles del poder, hasta el punto de estar de acuerdo en su ilegalización, dicho esto, añado que tampoco me fío de ellos al 100% porque pienso que NADIE llega a cierto poder en el mundo si los verdaderos amos en las sombras no lo quieren así, y eso me hace pensar que puedan ser "disidencia controlada", el simple hecho de que no hayan expulsado a la rata pro vacunas de Steegmann así lo confirma, pero a pesar de ello, son de momento "el menor de los males", más que nada porque el resto es basura inmunda declarada y confirmada, ellos al menos tienen aún cierto beneficio de la duda...



Y a mi me da que lo tuyo muy democratico no lo es, ademas aquien le importa lo que tu creas y quien le importa lo que tu hagas, lo demas guano y poco mas.
Anda?


----------



## Camaro SS (3 Feb 2022)

jaimegvr dijo:


> Ni con eso, porque al dia siguiente el BCE le cierra el dinero al Tesoro Español, vox tendria que gobernar sin deficit publico + pagar 245.000 al año de vencimientos de deuda al 1%.
> 
> En 3 meses Abascal dimite tras la suspension de pagos del Estado.



Enseñar a la gente el estado real de las cuentas ya seria un gran servicio al pais.


----------



## pagesitofeliz (3 Feb 2022)

Camaro SS dijo:


> Enseñar a la gente el estado real de las cuentas ya seria un gran servicio al pais.



No creo que el problema de los españoles sea desconocer lo que debemos como pais , a mi mientras lo debamos y no lo tenga que pagar ya, a lo mejo mañana ya soy rico y deja de serme un problema.
Anda que?


----------



## wopa (3 Feb 2022)

Es clave la campaña electoral. Si lo hacen bien, si aciertan, incluso con algo tan simple como el slogan, arrasan. Si hacen una buena campaña, unos buenos debates... Si no meten la pata, si se esfuerzan en 15 días de mítines de aquí para allá, veremos a Santiago de presidente del gobierno.


----------



## pagesitofeliz (3 Feb 2022)

wopa dijo:


> Es clave la campaña electoral. Si lo hacen bien, si aciertan, incluso con algo tan simple como el slogan, arrasan. Si hacen una buena campaña, unos buenos debates... Si no meten la pata, si se esfuerzan en 15 días de mítines de aquí para allá, veremos a Santiago de presidente del gobierno.



Con que consigan mas votos los tuyos lo tienen ganado de calle.
Lo demas todo politica y poco mas.
Anda?


----------



## pagesitofeliz (3 Feb 2022)

Pues mira que bien, a mi con que ni me los nombren ya me vale.
Anda?


----------



## Freedomfighter (3 Feb 2022)

pagesitofeliz dijo:


> Y a mi me da que lo tuyo muy democratico no lo es, ademas aquien le importa lo que tu creas y quien le importa lo que tu hagas, lo demas guano y poco mas.
> Anda?




Si te expresas como un retrasado, posiblemente lo seas


----------



## pagesitofeliz (3 Feb 2022)

Freedomfighter dijo:


> Si te expresas como un retrasado, posiblemente lo seas



No te digo que no, posiblemente a si sea y donde mi problema que te sea tan importante a ti?
Anda?


----------



## Nicors (3 Feb 2022)

pagesitofeliz dijo:


> No te digo que no, posiblemente a si sea y donde mi problema que te sea tan importante a ti?
> Anda?



Se te nota bilioso, cuidate esa vesicula a ver si te va dar un chungo. Tu rabia es alegría para el patriota; cuanto más rabien los rojos mierda quiere decir que Vox va para arriba como un cohete. A joderse rojo jajajjaajaja.


----------



## FilibustHero (3 Feb 2022)

Si ganan echarán a la chusma a la calle desde el minuto 1. Ya se lo advirtió Yolanda a Macarena Olona en el parlamento. Y los mass media están a hierro con este tema. Se puede liar gorda.


----------



## Prophet (3 Feb 2022)

FilibustHero dijo:


> Si ganan echarán a la chusma a la calle desde el minuto 1. Ya se lo advirtió Yolanda a Macarena Olona en el parlamento. Y los mass media están a hierro con este tema. Se puede liar gorda.



Pues que se lie amego. Nosotros también la podemos liar. Además me nutriría ver como a Vox no le va a temblar el pulso como al PSOE azul en dar manga ancha a los caballeros para que repartan entre la perroflautada.


----------



## ProfePaco (3 Feb 2022)

Los indecisos a ver a la chusma izquierdista no aceptar lo que más de 5 millones de votantes han decidido votar acabarán votando a Vox.

Su rabia será su perdición.

La gente afín a Vox debe , en contra, estar tranquila.

Qué se vea que los fascistas son ellos


----------



## Lefri (3 Feb 2022)

fredesvindo dijo:


> Ya lo decían mis pelotas que llegaría a 80 y van 79, pero lo importante es que va camino de los 90 y eso duele a los PP Y PSOE



Creo que somos de los pocos que lo veíamos venir. Yo también lo decía en noviembre del año pasado:




Lefri dijo:


> Por pura intuición, creo que el PP va a pagar un alto precio por su infantilismo preadolescente, su inmadurez y su entreguismo al gran tirano, al tiempo que VOX va a crecer por su coherencia y por la disposición a llamar a las cosas por su nombre, sin pelos en la lengua.
> 
> Si hoy hubiesen elecciones, ganaría la derecha seguro y Sánchez se iría a la mierda. De eso no me cabe duda alguna.
> 
> ...


----------



## dragon33 (3 Feb 2022)

Al menos no es un niño Klaus Schwab como Casado.


----------



## twhi (3 Feb 2022)

FilibustHero dijo:


> Si ganan echarán a la chusma a la calle desde el minuto 1. Ya se lo advirtió Yolanda a Macarena Olona en el parlamento. Y los mass media están a hierro con este tema. Se puede liar gorda.



Vox no es el Pp. Si en España se ha liado alguna vez es porque se ha permitido y no se ha dejado actuar a la policia.


----------



## twhi (3 Feb 2022)

Pienso que ya son primera fuerza. Entre 100-110 escaños.


----------



## ciberecovero (3 Feb 2022)

Lefri dijo:


> Lefri dijo:
> 
> 
> > fredesvindo dijo:
> ...




VOX 82 ESCAÑOS



ciberecovero dijo:


> El PP y VOX obtendrían la mayoría absoluta con 208 escaños
> 
> 
> ​


----------



## machotafea (4 Feb 2022)

Freedomfighter dijo:


> Para que VOX gobernase solo sería posible con MAYORÍA ABSOLUTA, porque el resto de fuerzas corruptas políticas, se ha encargado de hacerles un fuerte cordón sanitario para aislarles del poder, hasta el punto de estar de acuerdo en su ilegalización, dicho esto, añado que tampoco me fío de ellos al 100% porque pienso que NADIE llega a cierto poder en el mundo si los verdaderos amos en las sombras no lo quieren así, y eso me hace pensar que puedan ser "disidencia controlada", el simple hecho de que no hayan expulsado a la rata pro vacunas de Steegmann así lo confirma, pero a pesar de ello, son de momento "el menor de los males", más que nada porque el resto es basura inmunda declarada y confirmada, ellos al menos tienen aún cierto beneficio de la duda...



Son todos judíos al servicio de Israel, idiota


----------



## ciberecovero (4 Feb 2022)

vox se come al PP.


Sinmiedoanada dijo:


> Gana 2 provincias nuevas y pierde 1. fuera de Galicia VOX le saca más de 5 escaños al PP.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ciberecovero (5 Feb 2022)

Vox a menos de 1 punto del sorpasso al PP (Electopanel 6F)



acitisuJ dijo:


>


----------



## Coln (5 Feb 2022)

Espero que las próximas elecciones gane el PSOE + PP, necesitamos GUANO


----------



## ciberecovero (5 Feb 2022)

Vox a 2 escaños del sorpasso al PP (Electopanel 6F)



acitisuJ dijo:


>


----------



## weyler (5 Feb 2022)

lo que tiene que hacer VOX es empezar a decir a sus votantos que voten de forma presencial, no por correo


----------



## ciberecovero (10 Feb 2022)

​


----------



## isasosttw (11 Feb 2022)

RRMartinez dijo:


> 91 PP + 79 Vox (habría que verlo) + 1 Foro Asturias + 2 navarros = 173
> 
> A chupar banquillo 4 años más



No conoce usted al PNV.

En esa situación se encuentra como cochino en lodazal


----------



## Pollepolle (11 Feb 2022)

Pollepolle dijo:


> Lo tienen muy facil si quieren acabar con Vox. Lo hicieron con UpYd, Cs y tambien con Podemos.
> 
> Si Vox esta subiendo es porque la "casta" quiere.
> 
> En Vox hay montones de miserias personales, corruptelas, solo faltan que los medios las echen a la cara todos los dias para dejarlos como una banda de pijos chorizos, vagos e inutiles.



Me cito a mi mismo porque me gusto mucho a mi mismo.

Ademas para decir que VOX no entrara en el gobierno del corrupto Mañueco, lo apoyara en la embestidura discretamente.
Vox es para el pp como esa gorda que te echas para descargar los webos de vez en cuando, pero te averguenzas con ella. No la tienes para ptesentarla a tus amigos o pasear por el centro comercial, solo para descargar los webos y puerta.

Eso es vox para el pp.

A vox tambien le interesa llegar virgen a las generales sin tocar el poder. Saben que todos sus candidatos son chorizos de mal pelaje como el Juez Serrano o la hija de un corrupto que tuvo que huir a Andorra l, Macarena Olona. Y si llegan al poder no podran evitar empezar a robar y trapichear.


----------



## Pollepolle (11 Feb 2022)

Genomito dijo:


> Se cargaron a Ruiz Mateos, a Mario Conde, se quitaron de enmedio a Rivera, y el siguiente va a ser Abascal.
> 
> Hagan sus apuestas:
> - Delito fiscal
> ...



Yo elijo por patetico y vago como a Albert Rivera.


----------



## ciberecovero (19 Feb 2022)

Vox da el sorpasso al PP, Abascal nuevo líder de la oposición (OK Diario)



acitisuJ dijo:


> el PP perdería las elecciones generales, dejándose 36 escaños en apenas un mes y *se vería sorpassado por los de Santiago Abascal (84), nuevo líder de la oposición*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (19 Feb 2022)

Empiezan los sudores fríos, a unos cuantos se les van a acabar los chiringuitos y las paguicas...


----------



## Pollepolle (20 Feb 2022)

VOX o DERROICIÓN dijo:


> Empiezan los sudores fríos, a unos cuantos se les van a acabar los chiringuitos y las paguicas...



Como va a ser eso??


----------



## t_chip (20 Feb 2022)

Pollepolle dijo:


> Me cito a mi mismo porque me gusto mucho a mi mismo.
> 
> Ademas para decir que VOX no entrara en el gobierno del corrupto Mañueco, lo apoyara en la embestidura discretamente.
> Vox es para el pp como esa gorda que te echas para descargar los webos de vez en cuando, pero te averguenzas con ella. No la tienes para ptesentarla a tus amigos o pasear por el centro comercial, solo para descargar los webos y puerta.
> ...



!Chorrada tras chorrada, hasta la vomitona ideológica final!


Que la verdad no te estropee una buena ideología política.

Enviado desde mi Mi 10 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## t_chip (20 Feb 2022)

Coln dijo:


> Espero que las próximas elecciones gane el PSOE + PP, necesitamos GUANO



Pues no estaría mal. 

Un gobierno de esos dos tendría dos efectos claros.
Uno, desgobierno total. No se pondrían de acuerdo ni en lo que están de acuerdo, ansiosos ambos de justificar su presencia en el bobierno ante su piara de votontos, y sus casi inexistentes diferencias.

Dos. Tras la convocatoria de elecciones (anticipadas debido a lo anterior), victoria de VOX por mayoría absoluta, por deserción masiva de votantes del PP, y emporramiento masivo, con su consiguiente pérdida de conocimiento, de casi todos los votontos de izqMierdas, que no irían a votar.

Enviado desde mi Mi 10 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Vanatico (20 Feb 2022)

Paradojicamente es Cataluña la que puede provocar la tormenta perfecta para vOx.
Mas tension de Laura Borras y el enano que ya han dinamitado la mesa de dialogo.
Que vuelva Puigi y otro indulto,mas atentados yihadistas,mas conflictos con la lengua,mas revueltas,mas Urquinaonas,etc,etc
Cuanto peor,mejor.
Cataluña es la llave de la Moncloa para Abascal.


----------



## ciberecovero (20 Feb 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (20 Feb 2022)

Vox 7 escaños por encima del PP (Electopanel 20F)



acitisuJ dijo:


>


----------



## ciberecovero (21 Feb 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (22 Feb 2022)

Vox 92 escaños 23,4% - PP 61 escaños 17,3% (Electopanel 22F)



acitisuJ dijo:


> EP (22F): la guerra del PP les deja con su peor resultado histórico y catapulta a PSOE y Vox. Sorpasso de EH Bildu al PNV
> 
> 
> Si hoy se celebrasen elecciones generales, el PP se desplomaría y obtendría su peor resultado histórico, con Vox y PSOE catapultados.
> ...


----------



## Hermericus (22 Feb 2022)

Para que Abascal fuese presidente tendría que sacar mayoria absoluta, o sea, un 44% o por ahí.


----------



## Fermi (22 Feb 2022)

¿No creéis factible una pinza PP-PSOE para que VOX se coma el marrón de gobernar España en los jodidos años que se nos vienen?


----------



## ciberecovero (3 Mar 2022)

Vox 95 escaños 23,9%, PP 58 escaños 16,7% (Electopanel 26F)



acitisuJ dijo:


>


----------



## ciberecovero (3 Mar 2022)

twhi dijo:


> Pienso que ya son primera fuerza. Entre 100-110 escaños.




VOX PRIMERA FUERZA. 104 ESCAÑOS



ciberecovero dijo:


> ​


----------



## ciberecovero (3 Mar 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (7 Mar 2022)

Vox 37 escaños por encima del PP. No hay "efecto Feijóo" de momento (Electopanel 6 Marzo 2022)



acitisuJ dijo:


>


----------



## ciberecovero (13 Mar 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (16 Mar 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (16 Mar 2022)

Vox sorpassa al PP en 19 provincias con pleno en Andalucía (Encuesta IMOP-INSIGHTS para El Confidencial )



acitisuJ dijo:


> *Las 19 provincias donde Vox ya ha dado el sorpaso al PP: pleno en Andalucía*
> 
> *La encuesta de IMOP-Insights para El Confidencial arroja un empate técnico entre los dos partidos de la derecha, con los de Abascal como fuerza más votada en territorios de cuatro comunidades distintas*
> 
> ...


----------



## ciberecovero (25 Mar 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (29 Mar 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (29 Mar 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (29 Mar 2022)

​


----------



## el ruinas II (29 Mar 2022)

a ver. el psoe tiene mucha implantacion en provincias grandes, por ejemplo, tiene muchos votos en barcelona, luego en madrid esta desangrandose con mnos madrid y lo poco que queda de mugremos, y lo poco que le queda es la region valenciana, CCM y extremadura . Mientras VOX aumenta en provincis pequeñas donde los diputados cuestan muy pocos votos. Que tenga mas votos el psoe que VOX no indica en absuluto que pueda sacar mas escaños. El psoe ya se hundio en andalucia, cuando se acabe de hundir en castilla la mancha y en extremadura se ira a la putisima mierda. Los teoricos votos que podria tener el psoe en cataluña, en PV, en navarra, etc se vana a los nacionalistas, y en sus feudos se esta desfondando totalmente. Puede acabar por debajo de 60 diputados en las proximas elecciones.


----------



## Nicors (29 Mar 2022)

Eso tiene que estar mal, ¿como coño hundidas pandemias saca 31?


----------



## todoayen (29 Mar 2022)

Igual que salvame ha sido programa estrella muchos años. La gañaneria ramplante de media España.


----------



## lascanteras723 (29 Mar 2022)

No se porque hiela si es lo normal.


----------



## Felson (30 Mar 2022)

Si es así, no cogeré un tren o medio de transporte en día 11 antes de elecciones. No sé por qué.


----------



## ciberecovero (31 Mar 2022)

Electopanel: VOX a 1 punto de ser el partido más votado. Unos 20 partidos (incluído el grupo mixto) formarían el Congreso


----------



## ciberecovero (5 Abr 2022)

Pablo Iglesias: "Hay que decir la verdad,el PP y VOX ya tienen mayoria absoluta y a lo mejor me tengo que exiliar de este pais" VIDEO.



Vanatico dijo:


>


----------



## ciberecovero (7 Abr 2022)

Encuesta VOX = PSOE = 102 escaños



fredesvindo dijo:


>





fredesvindo dijo:


>


----------



## 917 (7 Abr 2022)

Lefri dijo:


> Un sondeo independiente ‘hiela’ a PP y PSOE: acerca a Abascal a la presidencia del Gobierno - Periodista Digital
> 
> 
> Lo intentaron en su día Albert Rivera (Ciudadanos) y Pablo Iglesias (Podemos), con su propuesta ‘fresca’ y su “nueva política”, pero ambos remaron para ahogarse en la orilla. Los dos líderes, que incluso llegaron a protagonizar programas de televisión conjuntamente, están ahora fuera de la...
> ...



Periodista Digital = Mierda Total.


----------



## 917 (7 Abr 2022)

twhi dijo:


> Pienso que ya son primera fuerza. Entre 100-110 escaños.



Sigue soñando...


----------



## eltonelero (7 Abr 2022)

Yo no lo veo. 

Psoe y PPsoe han encontrado un juguete nuevo con el que mantener distraido al personal (Ucrania) 
Con eso puede la gente morirse de hambre que un buen % de la borregada va a seguir votandoles


----------



## twhi (7 Abr 2022)

917 dijo:


> Sigue soñando...



No lo digo yo, lo dice electomania que es la encuestadora mas fiable


----------



## 917 (7 Abr 2022)

twhi dijo:


> No lo digo yo, lo dice electomania que es la encuestadora mas fiable



Electomanía hace encuestas telefónicas entre un electorado claramente de derechas. No es "universalista". Y coto privado de Vox...


----------



## todoayen (7 Abr 2022)

De ser así, no sería más lógico ponerlos al borde del sorpasso en vez de igualado con el pesoe para movilizar más a la gente?


----------



## Pacotuercas (7 Abr 2022)

Pues que tengan cuidado porque a los de la rosa y la gaviota no les importa lo mas mínimo una falsa bandera con tal de seguir pisando moqueta.


----------



## ciberecovero (11 Abr 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (20 Abr 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (30 Abr 2022)

​


----------



## charofilia (1 May 2022)

BYE BYE ROJAZOS


----------



## ciberecovero (8 May 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (15 May 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (16 May 2022)

​


----------

